# [SOLVED] Poszerzanie partycji

## Zwierzak

Właśnie mam zamiar skasować ostatnia partycje windowsa na rzecz powiekszenia linuksowej /, czy wie ktos jak sie do tego zabrac "bezboleśnie"?. Oto namiaty rozlorzenia partycji:

```
   Name        Flags      Part Type  FS Type          [Label]        Size (MB)

 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------

   hda1        Boot        Primary   NTFS             []              20974,47

   hda5                    Logical   W95 FAT32                        10487,24

   hda6                    Logical   W95 FAT32                         5239,51

   hda7                    Logical   Linux ext3                        3002,23

   hda8                    Logical   Linux ext3                        1019,94

   hda9                    Logical   Linux swap                         254,99
```

Myślałem na poczatku o zastosowaniu QtParted ale okazuje się, że nie obsluguje on ext3. Więc całość spakowałem za pomoca Particion Image (czy jakos tak) i chce się zabierać, jednak nie wiem na ile są bezpieczne moje dane na linuksie (tzn na /home który jest to hda8)

BTW. całość będe robił spod Knoppiksa, czyli z LiveCDLast edited by Zwierzak on Wed Jan 26, 2005 2:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nelchael

Usun hda6 i hda7, utworz zamiast nich hda6 (przesuna sie pozostale!!).

----------

## Zwierzak

A potem mowisz aby sformatowac i "odzyskac" dane z tego co wczesniej zapisałem?

----------

## nelchael

tarem spakuj co masz na hda7 i umisc tarballa na np. hda5, po usunieciu partycji i zalozeniu nowej rozpakuj, popraw fstaba, odpal lilo/gruba i po sprawie.

----------

## Zwierzak

Tylko ja nie pakuje tarem, ale za pomocą Partition Image, ale takto mam nadziej ze nie bedzie wiekszych problemow, jak by co bede musial tylko instalowac od nowa Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## Zwierzak

Ok no to zrobilem tak jak mowilem, wszystko ok, pozmienialem configi ale jak wykonuje lilo otrzymuje:

```
Fatal: open /dev/hda: Permission denied
```

I sam nie wiem dlaczego :/

Podobnie mi sie pluje do /dev/null

----------

## nelchael

```
ls -l /dev/hda

ls -d /dev
```

?

robisz to w chroot?

----------

## Zwierzak

OK teraz już wszystko jest dobrze poza tym ze rozmiary nowej partycji sa odczytywane jako rozmiaty starej (hda7), co jest dla mnie troche dziwne. Partycja byla formatowana przed rozpakowaniem danych wiec jest to troche dziwne

----------

## Zwierzak

Ok to powiedzcie mi jak zachowac dane na partycji, za pomoca tara, aby zachowaly mi sie wszystkie prawa i maksymalny rozmiar paczki wynosil max 500KB, bo okazuje sie ze to chyba Paticion Imager mi psuje cała zabawe tym ze "zapisuje" ile ma wynoscic partycja, i kde i df odczytuje mi stary rozmiar (pomimo formatowania i zerowania partycji

----------

## milu

Mnie na LVMie przy poszerzaniu partycji bardzo pomagają resize2fs(dla ext2/3) i reiserfs_resize(reiser3.6). Proponuję poszukac jakichś informacji na sieci a propos tego bo może się to przydać jak nie od razu to za jakiś czas  :Razz: .

!! UWAGA: Jak zwykle przy takich manewrach zaleca się zrobienie kopii zapasowej. !!

----------

## mirek

Ja do tego celu uzywalem Acronis PartitionExpert ( pod win), ktory bardzo dodrze sobie radzi z ext2/3 i reiserfs bez uszkodzenia danych

----------

## fallow

wlasnie milu  :Smile:  backup to podstawa

ktos madrze napisal ze uzytkownicy dziela sie na 2 kategorie : 

1. Ci ktorzy maja backup 

2. Ci ktory nie stracili JESZCZE swoich danych 

cheers  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

 *fallow wrote:*   

> [..]
> 
> ktos madrze napisal ze uzytkownicy dziela sie na 2 kategorie : 
> 
> 1. Ci ktorzy maja backup 
> ...

 

ja zaloze 3cią  :Wink: 

3. Ci, którzy chcą mieć backup ale zbytnio nie ma na to miejsca  :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

gdybys stracil cenne dane , np, takie od ktorych zalezy twoja praca , albo ukonczenie studiow etc. zamiast nowego cpu czy czegokolwiek innego , w pierwszej kolejnosci pewnie wydalbys kase na urzadzenia zapewniajace zrobienie backupu  :Razz:   :Smile: 

te kategorie maja taki sens - za to ze straci sie domowa instalacje systemu nikt nikogo nie wywali z pracy dla przykladu  :Smile: 

cheers.

----------

## Poe

ano, prawda.. ale poki co, nie mam palącej potrzeby backupu, choc teraz przymierzam sie do postawienia gentoo na nowo ( w sumie mi sie nie chce, ale ferie są = nudno a i tak system ledwo stoi) i zalatwilem sobie dysk drugi, zebym co wazniejsze pliki pozgrywal a potem wgal z powrotem.. ale dobra.. EOT z mojej strony (?)

----------

## milu

 *fallow wrote:*   

> gdybys stracil cenne dane , np, takie od ktorych zalezy twoja praca , albo ukonczenie studiow etc. zamiast nowego cpu czy czegokolwiek innego , w pierwszej kolejnosci pewnie wydalbys kase na urzadzenia zapewniajace zrobienie backupu   

 

...albo miałbym podstawę pójścia do szefa żebym dostał sprzęt z możliwością backupu(ale tylko w pierwszym przypadku)(np. laptopa z nagrywarką CD/DVD)  :Razz:  bo backup po sieci nie zawsze wchodzi w grę

tak czy siak niedobrze jak się coś traci w sumie na własne życzenie bo bez backupu to tak to właśnie jest - brak świadomości niestety nie jest tu żadnym wytłumaczeniem.

----------

## Zwierzak

 *milu_m wrote:*   

> Mnie na LVMie przy poszerzaniu partycji bardzo pomagają resize2fs(dla ext2/3) i reiserfs_resize(reiser3.6). Proponuję poszukac jakichś informacji na sieci a propos tego bo może się to przydać jak nie od razu to za jakiś czas .
> 
> !! UWAGA: Jak zwykle przy takich manewrach zaleca się zrobienie kopii zapasowej. !!

 

O resize2fs mi wlasnie chodzil, tego wynika co przecvzytalem w manie, ze partycja standardowo jest "zapamiertywana" taka jaka byla przed zmiana rozmiaru, dopiero trtzeba stworzc nowa wieksza partycje i ja poszerzyc tym programem. Mam nadziej ze dziala dla ext3, bo w opisoe jest tylko info o ext2.

PS. co od uwagi to ja raczej jestem bezpieczyn, nawet przed sformatoweanie sprawdzialem poprawnosc kopii  :Wink: 

----------

## nelchael

 *fallow wrote:*   

> wlasnie milu  backup to podstawa
> 
> ktos madrze napisal ze uzytkownicy dziela sie na 2 kategorie : 
> 
> 1. Ci ktorzy maja backup 
> ...

 

To szlo troche inaczej:

Ci co robia backup

Ci co beda robic backup

----------

## Zwierzak

Ok program resize2fs pomógł, na przyszlosc juz bede wiedzial  :Wink: 

----------

